# Anyone here work on cars? Trouble with mine!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am hoping there might be someone here who can give me an idea of what is going on with my car. It is a 2000 Chevy Impala. It has 160k miles. We had the brakes done when we bought it and they turned the rotors, replaced the pads and what not. We had it done at Midas. They told us it needed a new outter tie rod on one side and new inner on the other side. They also said a lot of other things were wrong, like a major oil leak, but my car doesn't use any oil at all! We maybe put in a quart between changes which is normal for a lot of cars I know. 

Anyway here is the problem we are having. It shakes really bad when slowing down. We had another friend who is a mech look at it and he said inner tie rods. We went out and bought new inner tie rods, and my boyf and another of his friend went to change them out and got a 2nd opinion from the neighbor. The dude said it was not the inner, but the outter. So they put it all back together and went and exchanged the parts. Then they asked another neighbor who is actually a mechanic and worked in a shop for years. He said it is neither of these things, could be control arm bushing. So now I am completely lost on this! 

Some other suggestions I have heard that it could be warped rotors. As the ABS light comes on a lot... as does the service traction light. But this is really driving me crazy! I've never had probs like this before with a car. It is almost always transmission probs we have with cars. lol Thankfully not this time, but still a big pain to figure out what is wrong!


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

its going to be something with either the abs system or traction control not a tie rod. get someone to hook it up to a good code scanner(snap-on, matco, etc.) and it will tell you what is going on with either the abs and/or traction control. 
i would not recommend midas, autozone, oreillys, advanced, jiffy lube, etc., cause most of the time these guys are just parts replacers and not very good at diagnosing problems. i would recommend a transmission shop that maybe also does automotive work as well.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

um where to start.....now for a fact ur car needs an allignment being that ur bf touched the tie rods and on top of that ur car needs to be on a lift to check the whole front end
because the wheels need to be shakin to feel for play in the tie rods if theres no play then u look at the control arms also check to make sure ur rims are not warped


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

when it shakes .. do you feel the brake pedal pulse ?
does it make a grinding sound ?
does the cruise stop working alot ?


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like warped rotors to me id get new rotors or just ease on the brakes earlier before a corner and maybe it will straighten them up a bit


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Faulty rotors or brakes... Sean just had this problem with our car. Bad auto parts. What do you mean they turned the rotors? It's really not that big of a deal & a simple fix. I would go back right away & let the ppl know what's going on with your car because it sounds like it's on the mechanic - common human error

If you have to put a quart of oil in between oil changes try lucas oil stabilizer - http://www.lucasoilonline.com/product/heavy-duty-oil-stabilizer-1-quart-10001/all-lucas-oil-products Only have the mechanic add it on your next oil change - it replaces a quart of oil

Also it may just be a gasket that needs replacing. Only thing is man hours depending on where the gasket is could add up

Edit:
Just talked to the hubby - he said they tried to save you money by turning the rotors but you need new ones.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd check the rotors.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i have worked in the automotive industry for just over 11yrs now and if you came into my shop the first thing to do is check the abs and traction control system for fault codes. those lights dont just come on for no reason. rotors are cheap and easy to replace but if midas already looked at them and turned them(turned rotors=they put them on a brake lathe and shaved off thousandths of an inch at a time until they are straight and smooth) than they should be good because you better believe they would have tried to upsell you on new ones. just like they did with the tie rods. abs systems are controlled by the ecu in your car that reads off of the wheel sensor on the wheel hub. this tells the ecu how fast or slow the individual front wheels are turning and will correct itself accordingly. alot of times(especially with GM vehicles) if there is a problem with the abs system it will shut itself off and you will have that vibration feeling. does the brake pedal feel firmer now that the problem has started? is there a check engine light?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so I looked back over the paperwork when we had brakes done and it looks like they replaced one of the rotor's. I don't know if they did both because it just says "rotor" 

motocross, the cruise control just went out, the traction control also stopped working! There is no grinding, maybe a little pulse in the peddle, but I can't really tell much.

Type R, yes the check engine light is also on! 

I can't believe so much stuff can break on a seemingly perfect car! Also our blower motor went out so we don't have heat and air now. You can feel it, it just doesn't blow out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok so I looked back over the paperwork when we had brakes done and it looks like they replaced one of the rotor's. I don't know if they did both because it just says "rotor"
> 
> motocross, the cruise control just went out, the traction control also stopped working! There is no grinding, maybe a little pulse in the peddle, but I can't really tell much.
> 
> ...


You can go to autozone or advanced auto parts & they'll gladly hook the code reader to the car computer & give you a print out of what's going on for free which tells why your check engine light is on. Though it's probably something to do with the traction control & cruise control - more than likely a relay 

Cars are a pain in the rear, I highly think it'd be a good idea to go back to horse back - especially with gas prices nowadays, it about levels out $wise(j/k)


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its a Chevy.. thats whats wrong w/ it.. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd love to go back to horseback days.  Yes CEElint, I am a Ford girl... lol We just got the chevy because it was so nice when we found it and it was right on the money. Til ofcourse months down the road stuff starts messing up, just my luck!  Heck I'd rather go back to driving my 74 mustang every day... atleast they didn't have a million different sensors and the stuff was easy to figure out what was wrong with it!


----------

